# Vortex Skyline v. Nikon Prostaff



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Which scope would you purchase and why? The Nikon is 82mm. The Vortex is 80mm. No biggie but the Nikon is smaller. I am torn between the two. What do you think?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Compare both side by side and buy the one that "looks" the best.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I would get the Vortex Skyline ED. It's a lot better at dusk with the low light. You don't get a lot of heat waves during the day. The image is crisp and clear which makes it easier to see more detail. The focus wheel makes it easier to focus because you also have another focus wheel to make the image even more clear. You can look through the spotting scope for hours and it doesnt give you a headache or it's not hard on your eyes.

I don't believe Nikon has a lifetime warranty like the Vortex.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

They're both descent scopes for the price line. Never owned a vortex but have some buddies who do/have. The Nikon spotters all carry the lifetime nofault guarrentee: your fault, his fault, her fault, nobodies fault, they will fix or replace for ten bucks. This Nikon is very good in low light/dusk conditions. Guess Tex said it best, compare side by side and get the one that "looks" better to you. Good luck.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a Vortex and have really liked it. My suggestion would be to spend the money for a nice tripod. Makes all the difference when windy or really zoomed in.


----------

